
Show HN: A Mood Tracker on the Web - soneca
https://www.quidsentio.com/
======
mettamage
While I think this is an amazing idea. However, I have one issue with it that
has been echoed here in the comments. I'm way too paranoid for other people to
have my data on this as it is quite personal.

Therefore, I have looked for a system for which data entry is relatively easy.
I currently track my mood through a local [0] TiddlyWiki [1] combined with
Noteself [2].

I have been doing it for a 6 weeks now and it seems to work fine and have
learned a thing or two about myself that I otherwise wouldn't have.

[0] I store it locally and back it up.

[1] [https://tiddlywiki.com/](https://tiddlywiki.com/)

[2] [https://noteself.github.io/](https://noteself.github.io/)

~~~
mromanuk
As user/tech guy I’m sympathetic with being paranoid, but we know that
paranoid and tech people is a really tiny subset of population. Advice: don’t
design for the paranoid, except is your target market

~~~
mettamage
Which is why I am sharing my workflow with HN. I didn’t build anything.
TiddlyWiki exists for 10+ years and it is basically one HTML file.

------
quickthrower2
My main concern with this is having this sensitive information just sitting
there plaintext in some DB. I'd avoid putting personal stuff like this on the
web at all.

~~~
soneca
Valid concern. I thought a little bit about this, but the only solution would
be an e2e encryption (where the same person is both ends actually). And in
this situation, you risk losing all your data if you forget your password.
There is a solution that you can think with no such trade-off?

~~~
arman_ashrafian
Create a file format for the data and connect to the user's Google Drive or
Dropbox.

~~~
mcemilg
That's an awesome idea for this kind of applications. Does anybody know a
sample app using this feature?

~~~
Ghexor
[https://stackedit.io/](https://stackedit.io/)

Its open source too, I think.

------
yungbeto
Nice work. There are a lot of benefits to daily mood tracking like this and I
think you have an opportunity to go further in how you allow a user to track
their feelings beyond 'good' or 'bad.' Yale's Center for Emotional
Intelligence is a great resource for this kind of stuff -
[http://ei.yale.edu/mood-meter-app/](http://ei.yale.edu/mood-meter-app/)

keep it up!

------
TranquilMarmot
Pretty neat; reminds me of the Daylio app which I've been using daily for over
a year. I do like the app because it has reminder notifications, which I
suppose is something you could monetize. Really the smart thing to do would be
to also release an app that uses the same data store. If you want to make it
really awesome, write some tools for analysis i.e. charts, word clouds, etc.
that people can look at over time.

~~~
soneca
The reminder notifications and tools for analysis are definitely in my mind.
These two features are _must haves_ for an app like this. I will probably go
more through a PWA route; I am the sole developer on this and I don't think I
can maintain two native apps (at least not until it is a solid, profitable
product).

Another features I am considering applying are voice recordings and sharing
with close friends. Do you have an opinion about these features?

~~~
Geeflow
You can use the same codebase to service mobile platforms with something like
Cordova. It still needs some effort but gives you access to the app stores,
which can be huge acquisition channels.

~~~
soneca
Agree. I built it in React. If I have some validation that the product is
good, I will probably rewrite it in React Native Web, sharing one codebase for
all three platforms

------
soneca
I am building a mood tracking/journaling site, and I would like to have some
early users to give me feedback. It is something I am doing for-profit, but
currently, there is only a free plan.

It is on the web (rather than an app), so you don't have to worry with
backups, changing phones, etc. And if you like to write, it is better to write
on a desktop.

If you are interested, please let me know what you think.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
why does this have to be on the in the cloud? would be nice to allow data
saved only in local storage (and make the syncing optional).

I understand then it's harder to monetize, but you don't need infrastructure
if it runs locally and for the user it's a privacy (security) win. Consider
that people are gonna use it as a diary/journal and IMO having this saved in
the cloud is extremely privacy intrusive so I'd at least would expect more
info about encryption of data at rest. There is no end to end encryption so I
assume this is by design and people will see ads in future based on their
"mood"?

I think it's not ethical to extract money from users this way in 2019. There
is no _value-add_ from it being in the cloud (you wouldn't have any problem
with scaling infra cost if it runs locally).

Also security headers:
[https://securityheaders.com/?q=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.quidsentio....](https://securityheaders.com/?q=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.quidsentio.com%2F&followRedirects=on)

fwiw I find the idea itself quite cool but in it's current design wouldn't
touch it with a stick.

~~~
soneca
No, I won't use ad based on moods. I plan to create a business model based on
subscriptions (once I have more valuable features).

I am thinking about the best way to secure the information, I am just not sure
about the tradeoffs.

edit: thanks for the security headers link, I will work on it

